# SB Gib screws - Slotted vs. Hex



## Taz (Feb 28, 2013)

I may be alone in my hatred of slotted screws, I like the simplicity, but I just can't seem to get over it.  Here is what I did.

Obviously there is an issue with the lock-nuts but I have a plan for those too.



I have a few options that are all about the same total price.  At the one end it's a small order of 100 in about a week, at the other end it's by weight, 5-10 times the quantity and wait.  

I want to make whatever is left over available to our members for whatever I paid till they're gone.  I'm not trying to start a business here, create an ongoing deal, or take pre-orders.  I just don't want to buy 100 and find out there's 20 of you guys who want a set!  On the other hand I don't want to buy 500, wait longer, and sit on 480 mostly useless screws.

Chime in if you think you'd be interested.  Chime in if you think I'm crazy too!


----------



## sic semper tyrannis (Mar 1, 2013)

Taz said:


> I may be alone in my hatred of slotted screws, I like the simplicity, but I just can't seem to get over it.  Here is what I did.
> 
> Obviously there is an issue with the lock-nuts but I have a plan for those too.
> 
> ...



And what price would that be???


----------



## Taz (Mar 1, 2013)

The price will be different depending on how many I buy.   I have quotes from .75/ea to 1.35/ea at qty 100, with a week lead time, but go as low as $0.13/ea if I buy approximately 10,000 with 6-8week lead time.  I don't foresee a 10,000 item order being realistic though LOL.  .50-.75 is probably the realistic range depending on how many would want.


----------



## sic semper tyrannis (Mar 1, 2013)

I'd be interested at <$1 each to replace my slotted screws with allen.


----------

